# Nebraska



## cumminswithplow

Trying to find anyone in eastern nebraska.


----------



## QMVA

Hello :waving:

JMR is also from Omaha. He hasn't been on for a while though. Probably because the lack of snow.

Karl Klien is from Omaha also, but I haven't seen him here sense last winter.

Their is another guy, but I cant remember his name sense I haven't seen him on here for well over a year.


----------



## QMVA

I take that back Karl Klein was here in November.


----------



## JMR

I check the board every couple of days, but with no snow I can't get real excited about plowing. Trucks are all ready to go, but the weather isn't. I have half a dozen NEW commercial accounts plus all of last years, except for QMVA's dads furniture mall, since he has his own truck now. Let it F%$#@!* SNOW already. Figure this 60+ degrees and its the end of December.


----------



## karl klein

karl klein is still here all though ready to move with these heatstroke temps


----------



## QMVA

As far as I can tell were going to get freezing rain tomorrow well today really and maybe snow later this week. Know my luck it will change to rain or nothing by then.


----------



## cbsuperduty

I am from SW Iowa if that counts.


----------



## cumminswithplow

Looks like we finally gonna get some.


----------



## The Boss

Snow Jaw is in Omaha but he's been mia for a couple months.


----------



## QMVA

Its d-day. Snow is supposed to start sometime in the afternoon. :bluebounc


----------



## cumminswithplow

its 11:25 and its fallin from the sky


----------



## QMVA

Great that means it should start within the hour or two in Omaha. :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## QMVA

What a storm and to think its not over. Haven the time of my life today plowing. Kinda sad that my next plowing will probably be the last for this storm. :crying:


----------



## Yuri

*Omaha, NE*

I am willing to help if I can

'97 GMC 1500 "off road"
'04 Western 8' Plow
402-208-0128


----------



## foggyjr5

I am from Omaha, Ne


----------



## MattS

I'm here in Omaha. Might be looking to sub thru someone if my current guy keeps flaking out on me.


----------



## PowerWagon

I am in Omaha Ne too, used be (snowjaw)

is it snowing yet?:redbounce


----------



## QMVA

Are you kidding the leaves havn't even dropped. I could use the extra cash though. My summer job at Fun Plex (AKA cheap $#@ theme park) is done. Maybe well be lucky and FINALLY GET SOME SNOW payup


----------



## lodogg89

Anybody looking to hire a sub?? Im in omaha, could travel to lincoln if needed as well.


----------



## PowerWagon

hey, some leaves are dropping  it been cold at night did 't you know?

I can feel the cold comeing when I walk out in morning..

QMVA, what part omaha are you in? I am near the 120th pacific st.

SNOW HURRY UP!! :redbounce


----------



## QMVA

Next to Westroads mall. Dam leaves are changing fast and these past few days have been chilly. Good bye beautifull summer days hello bitter cold. Time to get ready for hopefully a short fall and a busy winter.xysport


----------



## PowerWagon

yeah I can feel the cold in the air.. every time it rains and wishing it was SNOW!


----------



## lodogg89

Well my plow is ready to go, picking up the salter next week, Where can i buy bulk salt at, no more buying it in bags for me. Gonna go and get a trailer full of it. Just need to know where. Also Steve (powerwagon) hows it going, This is Logan, long time no see, we should get out fishing before it gets to cold.


----------



## PowerWagon

Fishing yeah! 

Been busy time for me, now found some need fix on my truck.. T case and back brakes..

I not sure where buy bulk salt in omaha.


----------



## emark6

*plow fluid*

Where do you guys buy your plow fluid from. I have a straight blade Boss and need to know where to get it, last year i just bought some through my boss. I live near 156th and Maple, Any help would be great.


----------



## AJ Watson

*Go Big Red*

Hey I'm from Omaha, later
AJ


----------



## AJ Watson

*Maple 85 salt*

Go see Tom at Maple 85. His prices aren't bad if you need more than 70 tons I would look to bring it in from Kansas.
later


----------



## QMVA

70 tons  !!! Thats alot of salt. How many dump trucks would it take to haul that?


----------



## Jay brown

there's snow out there tonight. looks like it is going to get down to 28 deg tonight!!


----------



## PowerWagon

yeah we going to FREEZE!!


----------



## AJ Watson

*From Omaha*

Hey I'm from Omaha.

Go Big Red


----------



## lodogg89

Hey Emark, go to mower world over on jiles road, they are a boss dealer, and im sure have what your looking for.


----------



## lodogg89

Okay, i need to bump this up, Still looking for SALT, went to maple 85 and his price was like 65 bucks a ton for pure, but he only gives one bobcat scoop, their is no way one bobcat scoop is 1 ton.


----------



## emark6

*Finally*

We had to wait until the last day of 2006, but we are finally going to get some plowable snow. Hope people take it easy because it could be pretty slick and everyone is going to be out partying except the plow guys.


----------



## lodogg89

plowed fot 10 hours yesterday, nice to get to use the equipment. Some snow was up to 4 inches. most in the 2 inch range though.


----------



## joe2106

*12/31 snow*

The airport reported a 8" snow in Beatrice. I'm guessing it was closer to 6 on the ground here. It was pretty hard keeping my guys going on new year's eve.


----------



## PowerWagon

if any of you guys in Omaha need help plowing snow let me know, am total open. only after work and nights..


----------



## emark6

*January*

Hey guys,
This January sure has been alot better than December. Here's a couple of pictures from Sunday.


----------



## PowerWagon

emark6, wow. yeah alot snow this sunday, I see you plowing near the WestRoad Mall.

prsport


----------



## Yuri

Yuri;246925 said:


> I am willing to help if I can
> 
> 2005 F-250 Diesel
> '04 Western 8' Plow
> 402-208-0128


call 24/7 cell alway on


----------



## lowcostlawns

Wow this thread is pretty old. Anyone still out there?


----------



## Joe Snow

Just moved from Omaha this past Spring. Now in Mo Valley IA
:waving:


----------



## lawnoasis

Wow it's been over 2 yrs since someone posted on here. You guys still alive?? Had 2 nice little snows this month to make up for all the near misses!!!


----------



## PowerWagon

yeah I am alive as well.. we getting old old old.


----------



## Mistifier

Who else is still here? I'm no omaha, but GI


----------



## BUFF

Was in Hastings at CCC for a job fair on 10/26 and had lunch in GI at Ballz with a friend that works at Hornady before heading back to Colo.


----------



## Mistifier

What are you hiring for? You still have a buddy at hornady?


----------



## BUFF

Mistifier said:


> What are you hiring for? You still have a buddy at hornady?


CNC Machinist / Tool & Die.
Yea still have connections inside Hornady, man they are expanding like crazy. Seems they add 100k sq feet of Mfg space every time I see him which is about every 6months.


----------

